# SWAT 2019 Pics



## Tony (Aug 26, 2019)

We had a great time at SWAT this year! Had a good amount of WB'ers show up, got a chance to visit with old friends and meet new ones. I encourage everyone who was there to post what pics you have in this thread and tell what stories you have as well. 

Here's the group shot from dinner Friday night:


 

From left to right: @AgainstThe Grain , @guylaizure , @Bean_counter , @JR Parks , your truly, @Bigdrowdy1 and finally @woodman6415 .

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Aug 26, 2019)

Also attending but not there for dinner were @David Hill , @TXMoon , @ironman123. My apologies if I forgot anyone, was a hectic weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 26, 2019)

There was, as always, some incredible work in the gallery. Here are some pictures I took. I'm sure @woodman6415 has more and better pics than me, hopefully he will post some, everybody else, please do the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dinner group looked like fun. Sorry I couldn't be there. The picture of the long fish and the one of the octopus are super cool. Come on Wendell, you got any photos?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks for posting pics Tony. I've been waiting to see the SWAT pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 26, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Thanks for posting pics Tony. I've been waiting to see the SWAT pics!



I'm sorry you couldn't make it Jason!


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 26, 2019)

Had to hit the ground running when I got back .
Lots of neglected chores..
will upload the pics I took in next couple of days ..
It was a great time meeting with all the WB peeps .. and having a long interesting convo with @ironman123 .. really enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 26, 2019)

Tony said:


> I'm sorry you couldn't make it Jason!



Here is my picture from the weekend. Was working on a different kind of turning.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey guys- i snuck in first thing Fri morn, bought wood and out late Fri afternoon. Nobody flagged me down even tho i dressed as advertised so Im still going incognito....  sorry i missed y'all!


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> Hey guys- i snuck in first thing Fri morn, bought wood and out late Fri afternoon. Nobody flagged me down even tho i dressed as advertised so Im still going incognito....  sorry i missed y'all!



Dang it! I never saw when you said what you were wearing, didn't know what to look for! Sorry we missed you, did you enjoy it?


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 27, 2019)

Sorry - put it in my thread - my knife joke shirt and Vols hat.... Yes had a nice time picking up some choice supplies from nice folks! They are always happy to see me and love taking my money -- funny how that works!  But SWAT always has lots of "homey" material - awesome price, awesome wood if you don't mind a little work - and stuff you don't normally see - black jack, cedar elm, catalpa, dog wood, pear burl, huisache... compared to say Blade where everything is fancy and finished scales or blocks but also $$$$ you will find the super rare but not the working-person's wood... So, yeah i had a nice day trip and some pretty goodies to play with!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

It was great meeting you Tony, and everyone else I met who's name now escapes me. The only picture I have is of all the wood I bought.
Top to bottom:
L stack - Texas Ebony, Mesquite, Pecan x 2, Ash ("from Austin, not sure which variety." the seller said)
M stack - Texas Ebony, Black Locust, Pacific Redwood x 2
R piece - Myrtle
I think I am most excited about the two pieces of Redwood though I am looking forward to turning them all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Had to hit the ground running when I got back .
> Lots of neglected chores..
> will upload the pics I took in next couple of days ..
> It was a great time meeting with all the WB peeps .. and having a long interesting convo with @ironman123 .. really enjoyed it.



Wendell my Grandson and I really enjoyed spending time with you and talking over the pros and cons of owning/operating businesses and other things.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2019)

SWAT 2020? 

You trying to make Wendell older than what he is there little buddy?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> SWAT 2020?
> 
> You trying to make Wendell older than what he is there little buddy?



Crap.... already planning for next year!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 27, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> SWAT 2020?
> 
> You trying to make Wendell older than what he is there little buddy?


@Tony is a little short minded ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2019)

SWAT 2020. I will try to make the trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 27, 2019)

Tony said:


> We had a great time at SWAT this year! Had a good amount of WB'ers show up, got a chance to visit with old friends and meet new ones. I encourage everyone who was there to post what pics you have in this thread and tell what stories you have as well.
> 
> Here's the group shot from dinner Friday night:
> View attachment 170815
> ...


Tony was you standing in this picture.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Sittin in his booster chair again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## guylaizure (Aug 27, 2019)

Great to meet you guys.Hope to see you in Louisville next year since it is only a 5 hour drive for me from Michigan.
Swat was a great event.Might fly down again in 2021.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arkie (Aug 31, 2019)

I was there, somehow missed that there was a get together. Any of y'all in my bottle cap pen blank demo?


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2019)

arkie said:


> I was there, somehow missed that there was a get together. Any of y'all in my bottle cap pen blank demo?



Dang it! I was going to, but I ended up helping a guy who had two tires going flat. He was selling wood in a booth and couldn't leave to deal with that so Jim and I took care of it. Missed a whole session.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## arkie (Aug 31, 2019)

Helping somebody in need is always a good thing!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

